# The Confession Thread



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Confess your deepesst darkest secrets, unless you've murdered someone that is. Don't confess that. Confess your little secrets then. You'll feel better

:b


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never have had hot coffee. I've had iced coffee drinks, but never a regular cup of hot coffee.

weird


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Baaaaaad, bad, bad habit: I used to bite my own toenails.  And, still do sometimes. . .Lol xP


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

My deepest secret is that I really REALLY hate kids.
(people always think that I am joking when I say I dont like them... but I really hate them.)


I am evil I know. :twisted


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

This isn't my deepest, darkest secret. Just one of my little ones. When I was in first grade, I knew a girl who had these really cute blue and white scissors. One time, when no one was around to see, I took them out of her desk and threw them in the garbage. She told the teacher that she lost them, and they looked all over for them, but they never found them.


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

glittergaze said:


> This isn't my deepest, darkest secret. Just one of my little ones. When I was in first grade, I knew a girl who had these really cute blue and white scissors. One time, when no one was around to see, I took them out of her desk and threw them in the garbage. She told the teacher that she lost them, and they looked all over for them, but they never found them.


hahahahha :lol 
sounds like something I would do!!!


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Babygirly said:


> Baaaaaad, bad, bad habit: I used to bite my own toenails.  And, still do sometimes. . .Lol xP


I did that too. But then I grew or something and couldn't reach them anymore.

I still chew my fingernails though.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I still eat peanut butter & jelly for lunch everyday.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I used to steal erasers from all kinds of kids who sat next to me in elementery school. Usually, when the kid was right at the desk.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I once got so drunk at a party that I wet my friend's bed. I told her that I spilled my glass of water but I don't think she believed me. :lol 

Say it with me: "EEEEWWWWWW! You're NASTY!"


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

Mork said:


> I still eat peanut butter & jelly for lunch everyday.


Me too. This is bad?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I once ended up in the hospital with acute alcohol poisoning. .034 blood alcohol level


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I once was arrested for public intoxication and had to spend the night in the drunk tank.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I peed in my pants once in elementary school. :blush 
I also used to wet the bed as a kid. :rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

> I peed in my pants once in elementary school.


Glad I'm not the only one :lol Also was caught shoplifting in middle school and was banned from ever returning to Raleys :lol


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Okay, one time I told my friend, "Hey wouldn't it be cool if someone climbed those big power lines out there?" When I was little. And then I dared him to do. Since all he wanted to be when he grew up was Batman, he put on this little Batman cape and started climb. His mom saw him and he got in so much trouble! I felt so bad, even more so when I grew up to realize that I couldn't inadvertantly killed him!

And then once I broke one his toys when I was playing hide and seek with him at his house, so I just hid it. Later on he found it and was really upset. Once again, I felt horrible.

And then once I wet the bed on my friend's white leather couch. Luckily my sleeping bag is super-absorbant so all I had to do was whipe up a small layer. uke

Ummm ... I used to be the biggest fan of N*SYNC and I liked Lance Bass?

My friend and I stalked this kid in school because she thought he looked like Daniel Radcliffe. I know, I felt really stupid but it was kind of funny.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Solo said:


> I peed in my pants once in elementary school.


I think I did that several times.  I had forgotten all about it...

I also got in trouble for tipping my chair back. But that was in high school.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh oh oh I just remembered a good one.. er uh bad one :lol In hs me and my friends made up a fake email account and started emailing our other friend pretending we was a guy named Clay and got her to admit to all kinds of things she was lieing to us about. Went on for the longest time and she never found out it was really us :lol 

How about getting suspended from school in 7th grade for smoking in the girls bathroom with one of my guy friends. This girl walked in and told on us.. like the unventilated smoke filled room wasn't obvious to begin with :lol Dunno what was worse.. the 5 day suspension and getting an F on the project due during that time.. getting grounded for a month.. or getting reamed from like every kid in my class when I got back cuz we had just gone through the DARE program thing.. or that none of that worked and I still smoke :lol


----------



## night (Dec 4, 2004)

I talk to myself...Sometimes I can have a whole dialogue with myself for hours and hours.

And when I start daydreaming I begin physically doing and saying the things that Im doing in my daydream...Kinda embarasing because I was "caught" at work the other day.   (I cheer up quickly)


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

glittergaze said:


> This isn't my deepest, darkest secret. Just one of my little ones. When I was in first grade, I knew a girl who had these really cute blue and white scissors. One time, when no one was around to see, I took them out of her desk and threw them in the garbage. She told the teacher that she lost them, and they looked all over for them, but they never found them.


I did the exact same thing when I was in first grade. Except for me it was a orange marker pen. I was going to keep it for myself. But when the teacher announced for the person who took it to bring it up to her desk I felt so guilty, ashamed, and embarrassed, that I dropped it in the trash when no one was looking. I don't remember ever stealing anything since then.


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

alright, i admit it: i use the hidden option when i come to sas. :cry


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Back when personal ads were free......My friend and I, set up his friend.......Answered his ad with a fake one......this guy was so desperate, he continued talking to me, after I told him, my pet fish buscuit nose had died......
It got to the point, the male counterpart, invited him for coffee in Royal Oak, at the time, it was like two hours a way, 8 at night..........(you had to be there).......This poor man had been drinking....I finally had to say, no, this is a joke..... Later he became a good friend, he was great about it really I would have been mortified at the things he was telling;-)


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I once came up with at least ten imaginary friends, and every so often they would talk to me. :um


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

When I was in kindergarten, my imaginary friend was TJ Hooker from some police show (actually, TJ Hooker might have been the name of the show). I was his partner and we'd sneak up on the imaginary bad guys in a stealthy manner. This was normally accompanied by imaginary music from the Transformers show. :lol

Oh, and I once cheated at the roulette table at a church festival (I moved my chips to the winning number). I only did it because it was the last of my money and I wanted to keep playing. An old lady saw me, but didn't say anything. She just stared with an "I saw that" look. I got my money and quickly moved to another game. That was when I realized I was addicted to gambling and probably should stay away from casinos. I was only about 10 at the time.

And the first time I ever drank alcohol was on New Year's Eve 1999 (the start of the new millenium (well, the real millenium started a year later...blah, blah, blah). I had a shot of vodka (nasty) and then my roommate made a kitchen sink drink. It had rum, vodka, that blue stuff, LOTS of Triple Sec, and some other stuff. I started drinking at 9 pm and by 11 I was praying to the porcelain god. By the time midnight rolled around, I was passed out in a puddle of my own puke. I then proceeded get sick about every hour for the next 17 hours. Not a good way to start the new millenium.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Solo said:


> I peed in my pants once in elementary school. :blush


Same here, only.....I did something a little worse than that....no....*alot *worse..:blush :hide


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Dreamcatcher said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > I peed in my pants once in elementary school. :blush
> ...


Don't feel bad. I did that in second grade. I was afraid to tell anybody, so I had to sit in it the rest of the day. :um


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

When I was little my cousin, and my brother, and I decided we wanted to have our very own bon fire in the back of the garage. We set up the rocks in a circle and put some wood in the middle of it. We had a very hard time lighting it so we decided to get some gasoline from inside the garage to help it along. :um :shock Well I poured a little of it on this stick and we lit it on fire, but we couldn't get a good flame going on the rest of the wood. So we decided to just pour a moderate amount of gas on the rest of the wood. Well it lit so quickly that the gas can that was in my hand caught on fire to. Luckily there was some sand near by. So we kept on scooping the sand onto the wood and the gasoline can. We thought wow that was a close one because the gasoline can, we later found out, could have exploded on us and we could have gotten seriously hurt. The funny part of the story was the next day my uncle decided he was going to mow the lawn. The mower needed gas so he had to use the "gas can". I guess he filled the mower up pretty good because as he was mowing the lawn there was this thick cloud of dust surrounding him and he kept wiping his eyes alot. :lol We sat on the steps and watched him and laughed our heads off. We never admitted to anything until we got alot older and we knew we couldn't get in trouble. Awwww the good ole days.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Null said:


> Dreamcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Solo said:
> ...


:squeeze heh, I didn't tell anyone either. :hide


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

night said:


> And when I start daydreaming I begin physically doing and saying the things that Im doing in my daydream...Kinda embarasing because I was "caught" at work the other day.   (I cheer up quickly)


Same here :lol Its sort of an obsessive habit that i'm slowly getting over, that i've done for many years/since i could think. I always imagined being a famous actress in random movies with overly dramatic themes and weirdness.
I also had an overactive bladder and wet the bed alot when i was a child, that traumatized me for a long time. 
When i was little i stole a little plastic triceratops from a store because my mother wouldn't buy it from me, i was like, 4 at the time. I would often try to smuggle out candy from grocery stores and pharmacies because they had those clear plastic containers where you could just reach in and grab handfuls..i often ate it right there.. opcorn mmm mmm good fun.


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

I talk to my fish (they're my babies! lol)


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I watch a Winnie the Pooh or some kind of animated kids movie every night as a I fall asleep. ops


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Solo said:


> I peed in my pants once in elementary school. :blush
> I also used to wet the bed as a kid. :rain


I peed in my pants at the corner store right in the soda pop aisle. :hide


----------



## NervousNellie (Jun 4, 2005)

I have ridiculous credit card debt...


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

mserychic said:


> Glad I'm not the only one :lol Also was caught shoplifting in middle school and was banned from ever returning to Raleys :lol


I'm banned from Claire's accessories. Welcome to the club 

My teacher in the fifth grade used to give out candy to good students, and he had this big jar on his desk filled with the best kinds of candy. Several times, me and this boy in that class who never got candy would wait after school until everyone had left, and we'd go in there and take all the candy and then go back to his house and eat it. And every Monday after, the teacher would be infuriated at the empty glass jar and would spend all class period lecturing us about morals. So it was a win-win: we got candy and didn't have to learn.

Of course, this is only a glimpse into my stealing past...


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Something else in school I did:

In the fourth grade me and this boy were working on a poster in class and we had these huge glue sticks to work with. And I got this idea to take one of the glue sticks and rub it all over this girl's seat. So after everyone had finished their posters the teacher told us to go back to our desks, and that girl sat down and then tried to adjust her seated position and her skirt or whatever stuck to the seat, and the teacher was questioning "who did this?" and I just sat there trying not to laugh. I'm a terrible person.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

A few days ago I turned off my roommate's alarm; it had been ringing for 18 minutes (yes, I timed it). And I had just gone to bed two hours prior to its going off and she wasn't even waking up. After going to two of my classes and returning to my dorm room I saw she was still asleep and I didn't wake her up. I apologized later that day.


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

When I was younger, my siblings and myself along with a couple kids form our block would get together to play hide and seek. I was mad at them earlier that day for some reason, and of course I was "it" to count and find. When I was done counting and said "ready or not here I come!" 

...I went inside and watched cartoons until supper.:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went behind your back and slept with your sister, sorry I was drunk at the time. :duck


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I will have conversations with myself when i'm alone. I will reply to myself and everything. If you saw me you would think I was completely crazy.

I used to be a cutter, but I some how managed to stop.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was in 8th grade, I put hand sanitizer in my teacher's coffee and he asked "Who put hand sanitizer in my coffee"? I didn't say anything because I knew I would get in trouble, but he didn't drink it. lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ you mean the teacher had tasted hand sanitizer before (?)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ you mean the teacher had tasted hand sanitizer before (?)


Haha, nope. I'm saying that I put so much hand sanitizer in his coffee that I guess he could smell it, so he didn't drink it. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've posted in this thread twice now, I'm on a roll.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I enjoy having no life.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

night said:


> I talk to myself...Sometimes I can have a whole dialogue with myself for hours and hours.
> 
> And when I start daydreaming I begin physically doing and saying the things that Im doing in my daydream...Kinda embarasing because I was "caught" at work the other day.   (I cheer up quickly)


i do the same thing lol. Daydreaming can consume me


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

This isn't my deepest, darkest secret, but only my family members know about it.

I am in love with...

these guys here.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> When I was in 8th grade, I put hand sanitizer in my teacher's coffee and he asked "Who put hand sanitizer in my coffee"? I didn't say anything because I knew I would get in trouble, but he didn't drink it. lol


lol, what compelled you to do it? Were you just bored, or did you really not like him?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

As other people have said I tend to have conversations with myself when Im alone...in fact I go crazy if I dont get any alone time to talk to myself! Its almost theraputic in a way to have conversations with myself and just get my thoughts out there, if I dont have space to myself for awhile I will literally hide in the bathroom just so I can talk to myself for like a couple of minutes :?


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am boy crazy. I see a guy and I pretty much think "Is he my future boyfriend?" I also fall for my single guy friends. Frequently... almost all the time...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> lol, what compelled you to do it? Were you just bored, or did you really not like him?


I did not like him at all. I couldn't stand him. He would always look at me weird and he did not know how to teach. :sus


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

how could he tell there was hand sanitizer in there? just the smell?


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm still in love with the guy i fell in love with in April. Haven't actually talked to him in months, rarely ever see him, yet these feelings won't go away. Frustrating.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Class said:


> This isn't my deepest, darkest secret, but only my family members know about it.
> 
> I am in love with...
> 
> these guys here.


... Are you saying that's bad? Cuz I'm a huge fan O_O


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

i smell


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a hopeless romantic. It's a nasty secret I carry with me. :no


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love him. Simple as that.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I'm a hopeless romantic. It's a nasty secret I carry with me. :no


Pretty much this for me, even if it isn't much of "secret" and everyone I'm close with knows about it. :teeth


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> Aw, I don't feel the same but thanks


Way to break my heart! 

It's okay. I still have my celeb crush Drake. 'Cause that's legit and everything.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I have a girl crush on Ariana Grande. ops


----------

